
Ask HN: GPT-3 AI powered eslint for JavaScript coding? - sktguha
Ask HN : Potential of Gpt3 AI powered eslint for JavaScript coding ? (ex in comments)
======
sktguha
Hi everyone , what is your opinion on gpt3 powered eslint in JavaScript coding
, i.e enhanced potential issues detecting using gpt3. For example , in react
redux connect if a person has passed ownprops in their mapstate to props
however are not using it in returned values ,then it still causes a calling of
the function on every render. Example:

connect(mapstateToProps, (dispatch,ownProps) => { console.log(ownProps) return
{} }

// normal eslint check for unused variable will fail here

But with gpt3 it can detect that ownProps is not used in the returned object
hence can flag it as potential issue

What other eslint rules can gpt3 enhance ?

